# SWM and Standard Def Dual LNB Dish



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

I have an older standard defenition dish (18" Round & 2 LNB's) that I am using with R-22, R-15 and an old RCA receiver. Right now I am using two multiswitches cascaded to provide inputs for the units. The R-22's have and input for a SWM. I plan to replace the old RCA with another R-22. Can I replace the multiswitches and use a SWM in its place and use the legacy ports to run the R-15.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes. I'm a bit confused about your current dish, though. You say it's "18" Round & 2 LNB's". The typical 18" round dish has just one LNB with two coax cable outputs. Is that what you have?


----------



## barney34 (May 28, 2007)

I have the same type dish phase III with 3 r16's. You will have to call in and ask the csr to flag your account as SWM compatible. Be sure to look at what cables are currently hooked into your multiplexer. Mine are 18 +/- I think or maybe 13+/- the other two are just empty for inputs.

See these thread where I got some of my original answers.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170334
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170803


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes. I'm a bit confused about your current dish, though. You say it's "18" Round & 2 LNB's". The typical 18" round dish has just one LNB with two coax cable outputs. Is that what you have?


Sorry, didn't quite explain that one right, it has a "Dual LNB" (Two coax outputs) 
I don't have the phase III dish this is the dish I have:








D&C


----------



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

yes you can goto a swim setup you will need a swim-8 and a PI to do that.

or you can upgrade your dish with a swim lnb and you won't need the the swim 8 (will still need a PI though)


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

admdata said:


> yes you can goto a swim setup you will need a swim-8 and a PI to do that.
> 
> or you can upgrade your dish with a swim lnb and you won't need the the swim 8 (will still need a PI though)


He is keeping an R-15, which wouldn't be compatible with a SWiM LNB.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Why on earth would you want an SWM with an 18" dish? The ONLY reason I can think of is that you only have a single cable going to a dual tuner receiver and it's difficult/impossible to run a second cable.

Why don't you get an 8 port multiswitch like I have? I have the Phase III dish which has 4 outputs and 110/119 satellite support, but you could just hook up the two outputs of your 18" dish to 2 of the inputs on the 8 port multiswitch and avoid that "daisy chaining" mess. The signal strength is really pretty good through the 8 port switch and you can probably pick one up very cheaply.

I actually got mine when someone on DBSTALK.COM had one that was no longer needed and he sent it to me FOR FREE including shipping! (Thanks Jeremy if you are reading this!)

Finally, you said you were getting an R-22. I hope you don't think DirecTV is going to send you one if you just request an additional SD DVR. You would have to purchase on the internet or from someone you know and if you do be careful since the R-22 came out AFTER the leasing program began. There are VERY few "owned" R-22's out there...


----------



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

krock918316 said:


> He is keeping an R-15, which wouldn't be compatible with a SWiM LNB.





> Can I replace the multiswitches and use a SWM in its place and use the legacy ports to run the R-15.


The second quote is from post #1 in this thread, the Op knows that he will have to use the legacy ports on a swim 8 or 16 so he can use his r-15

Sorry thomas M you are right, I messed up!!!!!, yes he will need a swim-8 or swim-16 for the legacy ports!!


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in replying, I've been gone for a while.



ThomasM said:


> Why on earth would you want an SWM with an 18" dish? The ONLY reason I can think of is that you only have a single cable going to a dual tuner receiver and it's difficult/impossible to run a second cable.


Yes, I have a run down to the family room that already has a single wire to it. Running a second wire would be a real bear. It will also be ready for HD when I want to make the switch.



ThomasM said:


> Finally, you said you were getting an R-22. I hope you don't think DirecTV is going to send you one if you just request an additional SD DVR. You would have to purchase on the internet or from someone you know and if you do be careful since the R-22 came out AFTER the leasing program began. There are VERY few "owned" R-22's out there...


From reading here on dbstalk I know better than to try to ask DTV for a specific receiver. I purchased two R-22's on Ebay. I made sure they were able to be activated before I bought them. (And even then I held my breath until the receivers actually got here and the receiver IDs matched what was listed on Ebay.) I had to go through a lot of listings to find receivers that could be activated and that were not overpriced.
Now if I could just network them without jumping through DTV's hoops.
I do like being able to download HD shows from the on-demand section.



admdata said:


> The second quote is from post #1 in this thread, the Op knows that he will have to use the legacy ports on a swim 8 or 16 so he can use his r-15
> 
> Sorry thomas M you are right, I messed up!!!!!, yes he will need a swim-8 or swim-16 for the legacy ports!!


I was hoping I could do that with the R-15. I kind of wanted to move the R-15 out to the workshop just for the rewind feature. Working on something and missed it on TV, you get spoiled by the rewind and pause feature. 

Thanks for all the help. It probably would have been easier to just order HD service and have DTV come out and hook everything up. But I figured if I ordered a non DVR HD receiver they wouldn't give me a SWM anyway.
Besides I alway feel the need to do things the hard way. :lol:


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

dazed&confuzed said:


> Now if I could just network them without jumping through DTV's hoops.
> I do like being able to download HD shows from the on-demand section.


No hoops. Since you are already converting to SWM, all you need is three receiver DECAs, one with a power supply. One DECA with p/s at your router to inject networking capabilities onto the SWM network. One DECA at each of the R22s to integrate with your home network.

Good Luck!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Tech_1438 said:


> No hoops. Since you are already converting to SWM, all you need is three receiver DECAs, one with a power supply. One DECA with p/s at your router to inject networking capabilities onto the SWM network. One DECA at each of the R22s to integrate with your home network.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Unfortunately, in the OP's case, it is not that easy. Since the OP is using SD service and has no HD receivers, the OP will not be able to get MRV turned on. In order for MRV to be allowed to be turned on, even in an unsupported mode, you need to have a HD-DVR and at least another HD receiver. The R22s only count as SD-DVRs.

- Merg


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Unfortunately, in the OP's case, it is not that easy. Since the OP is using SD service and has no HD receivers, the OP will not be able to get MRV turned on. In order for MRV to be allowed to be turned on, even in an unsupported mode, you need to have a HD-DVR and at least another HD receiver. The R22s only count as SD-DVRs.
> 
> - Merg


Nobody mentioned MRV.

The OP was interested in connecting the R22s for VOD, as noted in the quote.

Good Luck!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

...and if the happy SD R-22 owner decides to pop $50 for an AM-21, he can record and watch all his locals in HD plus get the subchannels!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Tech_1438 said:


> Nobody mentioned MRV.
> 
> The OP was interested in connecting the R22s for VOD, as noted in the quote.
> 
> Good Luck!!


You're right. That was my bad. When I read about the OP trying to network them without jumping through hoops and your mentioning of DECA, my brain automatically jumped to MRV. 

- Merg


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

Tech_1438 said:


> Nobody mentioned MRV.
> 
> The OP was interested in connecting the R22s for VOD, as noted in the quote.
> 
> Good Luck!!





The Merg said:


> You're right. That was my bad. When I read about the OP trying to network them without jumping through hoops and your mentioning of DECA, my brain automatically jumped to MRV.
> 
> - Merg


No it was my bad, 
I'm not real familiar with the lingo. My receivers are currently hooked up to my home network and I can get VOD. I was talking about MRV on my system. And since I would have to get an HD DVR and a HD receiver to get MRV I guess I'll just have large hard drives on both of the units and record everything to both units. (Poor man's MRV) I don't understand why DTV won't recognize that some of us SD viewers might like MRV as well. One interesting sidenote is my Win7 computer "sees" my R22-100 receiver but of course can't access it.
Just curious what does "OP" stand for? (I'm just glad it wasn't "PIA")
D&C


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> ...and if the happy SD R-22 owner decides to pop $50 for an AM-21, he can record and watch all his locals in HD plus get the subchannels!


Will DTV sell it to me even though I have only SD service?
Or do I need to buy from an outside source?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dazed&confuzed said:


> Will DTV sell it to me even though I have only SD service?
> Or do I need to buy from an outside source?


Look to see if the AM21 appears on your DirecTV web account as an accessory that you can order. If it does, just order it. If not, try calling. Or buy one from Solid Signal.


----------



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

dazed&confuzed said:


> No it was my bad,
> I'm not real familiar with the lingo. My receivers are currently hooked up to my home network and I can get VOD. I was talking about MRV on my system. And since I would have to get an HD DVR and a HD receiver to get MRV I guess I'll just have large hard drives on both of the units and record everything to both units. (Poor man's MRV) I don't understand why DTV won't recognize that some of us SD viewers might like MRV as well. One interesting sidenote is my Win7 computer "sees" my R22-100 receiver but of course can't access it.
> Just curious what does "OP" stand for? (I'm just glad it wasn't "PIA")
> D&C


OP= Original Poster in this case you!


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

OK now I've got my 8 channel SWM. 
Here's the plan:
I plan to hook up the two ports labeled Sat 99/101 to my current SD 18" dish. My off air antenna to the port labeled Off-Air. Port SWM1 will go to the power inserter and then to the R-22 receiver in the living room. SWM2 will go to the R-22 receiver in the basement family room. Legacy 1 & 2 will go to the R-15.
Questions: 
Do I use diplexers just before the receiver to split the Off-Air signal to go to the TV and the AM-21?
Can I split the SWM signal in the basement using a 1 x 2 (or 4) splitter and terminate one of the cables with a diplexer that is hooked only to a TV? The satellite port will be unused there.
Do I need to use termination resistors on the open Splitter SWM ports?
Any flaws in the plan? :eek2:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

dazed&confuzed said:


> Questions:
> Do I use diplexers just before the receiver to split the Off-Air signal to go to the TV and the AM-21?


Yes


dazed&confuzed said:


> Can I split the SWM signal in the basement using a 1 x 2 (or 4) splitter and terminate one of the cables with a diplexer that is hooked only to a TV? The satellite port will be unused there.


As far as the DirecTV functioning, that should not be a problem. I've had less than great success trying to diplex any OTA through an SWM8. Use a DirecTV green labeled splitter.



dazed&confuzed said:


> Do I need to use termination resistors on the open Splitter SWM ports?


Yes. Any unused SWM port should be terminated.



dazed&confuzed said:


> Any flaws in the plan? :eek2:


Other than trying to diplex OTA, none that I can see. Seriously, I hope this works for you. I gave up on diplexing some time ago, and have been very happy since.


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

carl6 said:


> Yes. Any unused SWM port should be terminated.


With a 75 Ohm Termination cap?



carl6 said:


> Other than trying to diplex OTA, none that I can see. Seriously, I hope this works for you. I gave up on diplexing some time ago, and have been very happy since.


I'll give it a try, I have one R-22 to put downstairs but I only have a single cable going to it. So I may run separate OTA cables elsewhere and try the diplexer downstairs. If it doesn't work I may just attach a OTA antenna locally and see how it works. I'm not too far from the transmission towers so even though it's downstairs it should be no problem. (Famous last words)
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dazed&confuzed said:


> With a 75 Ohm Termination cap?
> 
> ....


Yes.


----------

